#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE 2012 Reporting to Allotted Institute

## nikii.ja

Candidates, who get their seat allotment for the first time in any of the first three rounds of allotment, will report to any one of the Reporting Centers during the respective reporting periods.

During the reporting period against the second round of allotment, candidates who have taken provisional admission during the first round may change their Option from Option I to Option II, or Option I to Option III or Option II to Option III. For this purpose, they will have to report during July 6 - 10, 2012 to the same Reporting Center to which they had reported earlier for provisional admission.


At the end of reporting for the third round of allotment on July 16, 2012, candidates who have taken provisional admission in Round 1, 2 or 3 of allotment, will have to report either to Allotted Institute or Reporting Center as follows:
(i) Candidates who participated in third round as Option II or Option III candidates, will go to their Allotted Institute for admission (July 17 to 22).
(ii) Candidates, who participated in third round as Option I candidates and are now satisfied with the seat allotted to them, will go to their Allotted Institute for admission (July 17 to 22).
(iii) Candidates, who participated in third round as Option I candidates and are NOT satisfied with the seat allotted to them but wish to continue to be considered for admission in further rounds, should report again to their respective Reporting Centers for surrendering their seats and getting their choices unlocked (July 13 to 16).
(iv) Candidates who are allotted seats for the first time in the third round should report to a Reporting Center for taking provisional admission (July 13 to 16). Of these candidates, those choosing Option II and Option III will go to their Allotted Institutes for admission (July 17 to 22) after reporting to the Reporting Center. Those choosing Option I after third round should report to the Reporting Center only for surrendering their seats and getting choices unlocked (July 13 to 16).

All Option I candidates who report to the Reporting Center between July 13 to 16, 2012 and wish to continue to be considered for admission, will have to surrender all claims on the seat currently allotted to them. The Reporting Center will unlock their original choices; these candidates may now modify their choices during July 17 - 22, 2012.


Eligible candidates who did not register during June 16 - 25, 2012 are permitted to do fresh registration, choice filling, saving and locking for fourth round. Moreover, registered candidates who did not fill any choices or failed to save them are also permitted to fill choices after the third round for participating in the fourth round. Tentative number of candidates reported and admitted will be displayed on the CCB website during July 17- 22, 2012.


Candidates reporting for admission to the Allotted Institute during July 17 - 22, 2012, will be given an opportunity to exercise their branch choices within the institute for fourth round of allotment and internal sliding, irrespective of the Option chosen by them in round 1, 2 and 3.


Candidates who have been offered seats (in round 1, 2 or 3) but do not report to the Reporting Center and/or to the Allotted Institute (as the case may be) after the third round, will forfeit their claim on the allotted seats and will not be considered for seat allotment in the fourth round. However, they will be permitted to participate in the Spot Round, for which they have to again register during August 3 - 6, 2012.


Choices of all registered candidates who do not get a seat allotment in round 1, 2 or 3 will be automatically unlocked on July 17, 2012. These candidates can also modify their choices during July 17 - 22, 2012. They are not required to approach any Reporting Center for getting their choices unlocked.


Classes will begin on July 23, 2012 in all the Participating Institutes.





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Pre counselling procedure | AIEEE 2012 Pre-allotment steps AIEEE 2012 Admisisons Flowchart | AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure Diagram AIEEE 2012 Admission to Allotted Institute | AIEEE 2012 Admisison AIEEE 2012 Counselling Surrendering of Allotted Seat AIEEE 2012 Physical Reporting for Document Verification

----------

